# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  يقول الشيطان: أهلكت بني آدم بالذنوب فأهلكوني بالإستغفار......ادخل لتعرف

## hazem mohamed

يقول الشيطان: أهلكت بني آدم بالذنوب فأهلكوني بالإستغفار 
يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى (استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات و يجعل لكم أنهارا)

 *******[*] تعال استغفر معي أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلمته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جفوته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل بر أجلته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئمته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت به أستغفر الله العظيم من كل حق اضعته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهدرته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قتلته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشيته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلفته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خنته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهت به أستغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته أستغفر الله من كل ستر فضحته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه أستغفر الله من كل كلام لهوت به أستغفر الله العظيم من كل إثم فعلته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نسيته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل دين أهملته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعدتك به ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفي به أستغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك أستغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت علي بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك أستغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل في ملأ أو خلا أو سر أو علانية أستغفر الله العظيم من كل مال إكتسبته بغير الحق أستغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سئلت عنه فكتمته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به وخالفته أستغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعة اتبعتها أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------

